
Fixing Windows 8 - evo_9
http://jay-machalani.squarespace.com/blog/2013/12/12/fixing-windows-8
======
TechnoFou
Thank you very much guys! Microsoft actually got in touch with me and I am
going to Seattle for a day or two in the coming weeks to meet the design team.

~~~
JacobSkyler
It'd be really interesting to read how your meetings go.

e.g. what MS was interested in, what did MS rule out because of other
concerns, how did MS built upon/refined the ideas, etc.

~~~
TechnoFou
Basically, I talked with Albert Shum the Director of UX of Windows Phone that
is now in charge of Windows and Xbox too. He told me that he has been working
on the Desktop but most importantly, at a unification of the three designs (W,
WP, X) and that I would be great in the new central design team as a problem
solver.

------
greenyoda
You don't have to wait for Microsoft to fix Windows 8. There's already a free
program, Classic Shell[1], which implements the Start menu and a normal
desktop. It feels pretty much like Windows 7, and you never need to use the
new UI at all. I haven't played with it that much since I'm still running
Windows 7, but I installed it for a friend, who finds it very usable.

[1] [http://www.classicshell.net](http://www.classicshell.net)

------
zw123456
I like it. I am a Windows 8 fan (don't yell at me) I like it but I realize
there are warts. I think the ideas this dude has fix a lot of them. I give it
a thumbs up. I hope MS takes a close look.

------
Groxx
Reasonable, fairly small changes (visually), and makes it more unified.

I'm impressed. Often I see these things over-designed so they look great but
only if you have ginormous fantastic photos of all your underwear-model
friends. This could work for _everyone_.

------
be5invis
This guy knows what the true Win8 have: Visible and Fast application switch. I
mean that, when you open a Modern application, you cannot find any visible way
to switch between them. My opinion is to make the task bar always visible, and
show store apps on it.

------
shalalala
I was really looking forward to a post with step-by-step instructions on
actually fixing this NOW! But, alas I appreciate what you envisage.

~~~
zw123456
LOL, me too.

------
pacmon
I hate Windows 8 and refused to switch to it. I would actually consider it
given his changes. MS - Hire this guy.

------
Sonicmouse
Ok, if Windows 8 were like how this dude wrote about it, I'd be using win8
right now. Period.

------
JTenerife
Absolutely brilliant. I hope Microsoft reads his blog.

------
chemmail
HOLY CRAP This guy single handily fixed Win8.

